# Baby update!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Growin up fast going on 2 months old!!!

As soon as she can sit up we will have loads of pictures with the dogs

Right now she starts to fall over when sitting with them, so then they go to lick her lmao.. hard to get pics when they are busy licking!


















P.s here hair is brown not red


----------



## Krissy (Jul 15, 2009)

2 months.. she's beautiful... I'm loving those pj's.. teddy bears on each foot! haha


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww she's so beautiful!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

man time flys!!! what a cutie


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww she's adorable.i miss mine being babies


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Krissy said:


> 2 months.. she's beautiful... I'm loving those pj's.. teddy bears on each foot! haha


My grandma got her that it is so super cute!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

She is adorable.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG she is getting so big, look at her cutie little face. I can't wait to see pics of her with the dogs


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

adorable baby ..congrats


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww look at her cheeks.. way too cute!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

She is BEAUTIFUL Holly ... them squeezable cheeks ... 
Lol the dogs think shes tasty eh ... can't wait to see the pix with the WHOLE crew ~!


----------



## Pitwerks (Nov 18, 2009)

shes... alright, just kidding lol you have very adorable baby. Looks like she is putting on some weight, always a good thing to see. She will be out of high school before you know it haha


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pitwerks said:


> Looks like she is putting on some weight,


LMAO Its funny you say that!

She lost to much weight after she was born and the hospital didn't tell me till she had lost 11% of her weight!

So she actually had an issue and we had to deal with it to get weight on her and she is gaining great now.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you bottle or breast feed?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Do you bottle or breast feed?


She was being breast fed, but babies in our family have issues with our milk. It has been a huge issue for many generations.

Nurses are so stuck on breast feeding and since they haven't heard of babies not taking to breast milk they sit and look at you like you are stupid.

Even after she lost the weight I had to argue with them about putting her on formula. I had my grandma who is a nurse come in and lay down the law so that they would give my the formula with out an argument. I mean come on the baby is losing weight and they are so stuck on breast feeding they are just gonna keep letting her lose weight?

Ugh I had such an issue at the hospital I was p*ssed. I slammed my door and told all the nurses to stay the h*ll outta my room!

They where going to have to send me home and keep my baby because of the weight lose.

If you come in to the doctor and your baby has lost %10 of their weight they would admit the baby. So at her losing 11% it was serious.

AND they knew she was losing weight for 3 DAYS before they said anything to me!

The babies in our family have a lactose intolerance for about the first year and have to be on a soy based formula.

All my family start with breast feeding since we are a very pro breast feeding family, but when the babies can't hold it down we switch them.

One of my sisters sons is the only one that has not had an issue.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh my GOSH!! I want to squish her!! Give her kisses on the neck from me


----------

